# Echo vs. Auscultation



## Dennis Thomas DVM (Oct 9, 2015)

Both have diagnostic capabilities. Auscultation is just listening to the heart with a stethoscope. A good clinician can pick up abnormalities of the heart if they affect the sounds or rhythms of the heart. Example: hear murmurs or arrhythmia. From the findings, the clinician might be able to evaluate and diagnose a potential problem. However, it is limited in its use. There are many cardiac diseases that cannot be picked up on auscultation and further testing is required that usually consist of echocardiography, radiographs, EKG, etc. They all have benefits but not one test will pick up everything. Auscultation is like going to first base. It is usually done first and then move on to something else if needed.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Is the auscultation sufficient for an OFA clearance? She's only one, so she'll have another heart exam, plus hips and elbows, done again next year. I can change the exam type any time in the next month.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> She's only one, so she'll have another heart exam, plus hips and elbows, done again next year.


There is no reason to redo with golden retrievers. 

The recommendation in the breed is having the heart checked by a cardiologist (not a general practitioner) after 12 months. If you do that, even if you don't do have an echo done - that's all you need to do for that part of the CHIC. 

OFA is now pushing for yearly cardio exams on the basis that other breeds have had changes develop later in life. That's other breeds though, not goldens. The powers that be in the breed have seen no reason to change the recommendation to yearly exams.

It's up to you whether you want to pay for an echo to be done. I guess if there's a history behind your dog of stuff showing up, I'd go that extra step. Talk to your dog's breeder.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Interesting. I'll probably repeat an auscultation if I can get her eyes and heart done every year at the same time like I can with this clinic. I might change the echo to an auscultation if it's not necessary though. No history of heart problems that I've seen in the pedigree. I need to find a local mentor, but our only GR club doesn't welcome new members without a sponsor. So until then I just come here or to Jane with my millions of questions.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The clubs in my area that hold the health clinics have auscultation as a first step. IF the cardiologist hears a murmur or other abnormality, then an echo is done to determine the cause of the abnormality.

The cardiologists always bring their echo machine to have it available as needed but it is at an additional charge.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

ArchersMom said:


> Interesting. I'll probably repeat an auscultation if I can get her eyes and heart done every year at the same time like I can with this clinic. I might change the echo to an auscultation if it's not necessary though. No history of heart problems that I've seen in the pedigree. I need to find a local mentor, but our only GR club doesn't welcome new members without a sponsor. So until then I just come here or to Jane with my millions of questions.


On a separate topic regarding club membership, my club requires an endorsement from 2 club members on all new member applications. I attended my first meeting, met members and the two I sat next to, "endorsed" my application--pretty informal. I wonder if your club would be similar--based on their website (assuming it's Pacific Rim) where they state"we are a very social group that welcomes new members".


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hope so. The website seems very outdated, it lists all the club board members for 2012. I'll have to contact somebody before I try to go to a meeting, they're over an hour and a half from me each way. Would the VP be appropriate?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely no history of heart issues known of anywhere in dad's lines .
This was discussed in another thread, but in case you missed it, athletic dogs who are quite active often have larger hearts. This is a good thing, not a bad thing, but some vets apparently have made owners concerned by not explaining it. Tito has a nice big heart, which my vet pointed out to me and recorded in his records as "as is expected in an athletic dog". This can be important to know as he gets older so that he is not misdiagnosed as having an enlarged heart.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd say just get the auscultation done. If the cardiologist has any concerns you can add the echo. And you only need to have it done once after age one. So there is no need to repeat at age two. Regarding club membership, you could contact the club president and chat, ask how they do things. My bet is you'd be welcomed with open arms


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'll change the exam over to an auscultation and try to get a hold of a club member. Maybe I can make it to the monthly meeting next week even.


----------

